# The Zone



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm a target oriented person. Every sport or recreational activity I've ever truly enjoyed involved targeting. During participation in all of them, I've occasionally wandered into a magical place commonly known as the Zone. You can do no wrong in the Zone. There are no misses and no mistakes. Execution becomes more a matter of will than mechanics. The "See It, Hit It" philosophy brought to fruition. No thinking. No analyzing. Just sight, release, hit... It's glorious, like a targeting state of grace. I've lived long enough to know it's as real as it is fleeting. The Zone is fickle and cannot be beckoned. It will not submit to conjure or craft. Yet.

As sling shooters with many thousands of rounds downrange, I'd bet the vast majority of us have had the pleasure of a Zone visit. Where suddenly you go from grapefruits to bottle caps for no apparent reason. The target is as good as hit before you shoot- and you know it. And then as quickly as it appeared, it's gone. Back to grapefruits...

I'd like to hear your Zone notions. Ideas about triggers, thoughts on sources, and deductions concerning why it won't last are welcome. Can we learn to summon the Zone?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Been there.

Can't wait to go back.

Dont' know the way (The Way).

But of course I have theories!

My favorite is that the Zone is related to the Flow.

I can get into a Flow state more readily. If I start a project with repetitive action (carving, sanding, planing) and pay attention to the feedback at every sensory level (visual, tactile, sound, smell) I soon lose myself in a timeless inner space. It is wonderful. It's one reason I make slingshots.

I wish I could get there when shooting as reliably! Good thing to ponder.

Thanks for post the thread, @corndawg!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

the zone will only reveal itself to he who would use the zone, but never seek it.

-Albus Dumbledore


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been there, and I believe it's a shift to "right brain thinking", or, simply put, the non-verbal, instinctive side of our mind that can perceive patterns and see the big picture very well and come to lightening fast conclusions that you're sure are correct, you just aren't sure how you got there. "Drawing on the Right side of the brain" by Betty Edwards is a great book on the subject, specifically as a way to learn to really see what you're trying to draw so that you can draw better, but you could probably find a way to translate the stuff on "learning to see" to "learning to aim".

More related to the topic at hand, I find I can get to the zone easier if I avoid using words in my head, am not thinking about anything but shooting (not thinking about a book I read, etc) and regular, deep breathing helps. As does not letting myself get frustrated at missing, but rather just becoming a dispassionate observer in my own head. In one of Bill Hays' instructional videos, the one where he's shooting a penny and talks about hitting Abe Lincoln on the nose, he covers the concept of mushin, and clearing your mind, and focusing on your target.

Well CornDawg, do I sound like a tard? I think I have the shooting ability of a shooter (I can consistently hit, if not cut, a can at at least 10m), but it's your scale.

HP, nice one there :rofl:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great topic and responses in a nut shell, look at it ,relax,breathe,let go.There is a brief time after let go where you know your on or off the target.practice helps with all of the above.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Roy, but I'm not talking about after the shot, that's feedback cognizance, we all have that most of the time. I'm talking about the Zone, where you suddenly have this off-the-charts acuity, and the shooting seems more effortless than it's ever been. While in the Zone the activity is simple, so simple that you start to question why you've made it so difficult all this time. It's a happy place. Then it's gone, and the difficulty kicks up again.

edit: Hobbit, I always made you for a closet Marksman.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have most successfully entered the "Zone" when I have been present. When I only existed in the here and now. When I saw and furthermore sensed everything for what it was, not what I wanted it to be, not what I wished it to be, but just for what it was.

Great topic by the way.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Meditation is the path to the zone.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have had that moment when the target just seems to suck the ammo in like a black hole. That's how you end up chasing the dragon and round after round goes down range.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For me, it's about breath control - pranayama ... when it's on, I'm zonin'.*



*When it's not, I resort to a couple of fatties and hard liquor.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been there. I think it happens in the present. When you stop trying to make the shot and just leave the brain alone to do its thing. When your not thinking about anything, only the center of the target. After putting a million shots down range, the brain knows exactly what to do. But we still seem to have to try to help it along.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> When your not thinking about anything


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad you brought this subject up about "The Zone" the only thing I can say about the zone for me is, once I'm in it, I wish it would stay around a little longer I have a question Concerning the top shooters and the "zone" even when they have an off day, they still shoot way beyond anything I could hope for. Are they able to mentally reach the zone? I usually reach The Twilight Zone


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

"You unlock this door with the key of imagination" 

I don't know the guaranteed formula to conjure the Zone but I know that I get further away from it when I think too much about the mechanics or put pressure on myself to be accurate. You definitely need to be aware but being too conscious of the anchor point, posture, pouch, draw-weight, grip or your self-competitiveness, can sometimes cause too much tension in the body to be super accurate.

Some days you are just "off" and it can't be helped, but whatever you can do to make yourself more comfortable when shooting will help you relax a bit, breathe and not be as"flinchy".


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

For those who are 'shooters', ( and y'all know who you are), the quest for accuracy, or 'for that one ragged hole', never ends.

And as you know, shooting is a 'perishable skill', one which requires regular practice or it will disappear. (Friends of mine who golf know this as well.) We all have our good days, and our not-so-good days, and for what-ever reason, its on those good days in that magic window of time that the body and mind just seem to meld.

So, as far as I can tell, 'The Zone' is an elusive place that exists somewhere between the Land of Skills and the State of Mental Slingshot Nirvana. A place that forever beckons and always fascinates . . .


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

MAJOR zone visit today. How's this for a trigger? Went back to shooting the Scout with a hammer grip... Nutty right?

"Won't work." "Too much fork sticking out there." "You're always fighting the lever..." "Your consistency will suffer."

It was freakin' magical. I couldn't miss. It was as if that little extra play in the tips allowed me to really feel the cast.

Sometimes this is the most counter-intuitive activity in which I've ever participated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> MAJOR zone visit today. How's this for a trigger? Went back to shooting the Scout with a hammer grip... Nutty right?
> 
> "Won't work." "Too much fork sticking out there." "You're always fighting the lever..." "Your consistency will suffer."
> 
> ...


OTT or TTF ?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Hulla Baloo said:


> MAJOR zone visit today. How's this for a trigger? Went back to shooting the Scout with a hammer grip... Nutty right?
> 
> "Won't work." "Too much fork sticking out there." "You're always fighting the lever..." "Your consistency will suffer."
> 
> ...


*'Feel the cast' ... beautiful. That is intuitive, nothing counter about it, except to your thoughts.*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

TTF Marty.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Been there.
> 
> Can't wait to go back.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is from a way back but its interesting so I read through the whole thing. For me Ray nailed it. It works the same way for me. When everything else gets shut out and your focus is on what your hands are doing, your eyes are seeing and your thoughts are guiding. Not thinking of any thing else, lost in it. What Ray called "flow" Then later put my work down and go out to shoot I am very likely to be in the "zone". I don't shoot perfectly when I am in that state. I still miss now and then but there is no target panic, no conscious thinking of anchor or proper release, it just all happens and I shoot way way above my normal level.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Sometimes this is the most counter-intuitive activity in which I've ever participated


Gotta agree with you Hula. The more I know the less it seems to matter. I know I can hit the target because I do it often. Why cant I ALWAYS hit it? Some times it seems the harder I work to do it all perfect the less I hit the target. When I relax and just shoot I do better and I certainly enjoy it more. I dunno, but I am hooked for life.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like this thread. Missin' the zone.


----------



## TortugaNH (Aug 30, 2018)

This is a huge topic in firearm competition. There are many books, seminars and hands-on coaching dedicated to the mental aspect that transcends the mechanical and physical aspects of "shooting". Brian Enos is one of the early coaches to publish on the subject.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I needed some flip boys. I needed to feel the dag-blessed fork tips! I'm still shooting like a maniac. My dedication to pinching has been dealt a tremendous blow. I think that's what was killing me. When I hold pinch or finger-thumb I'm generally focused on keeping my front hand as stable and still as I can; I always kept a little bend in my elbow, but there was very little sensation of flip. The difference now, as opposed to my previous efforts at hammer-gripping the Scout, is that I'm letting the fork tips trail the handle well into the draw, then they square-up on the target like a door closing, a microsecond before I release. It's insane... My front arm and hand are active participants in the stroke now- not just dead stick.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *For me, it's about breath control - pranayama ... when it's on, I'm zonin'.*
> 
> *When it's not, I resort to a couple of fatties and hard liquor.*


What Al said. Breathing first, once you've got that pay super close attebtion to relaxing every muscle in the body. Do not rush the shot to 'get it done' - no ones watching. Remember that this is your personal time, & do your best to let nothing invade that space once you create it in your mind.

..& if all else fails - utilize the tried and true 'rockstar' method.  haha.

Above all else, try not to take it too seriously, happy shooting!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Do not rush the shot to 'get it done' - no ones watching.

*Wise words right there, Chef.*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Changed bands. Zone is gone. Hammer sucks. I am a pincher and pinch I must.

That's it. No going back this time. I'm gonna shoot my wrist rocket with ridiculously tapered flats for awhile to ease the realization.

I need a Scorpion with a band attachment system.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Changed bands. Zone is gone. Hammer sucks. I am a pincher and pinch I must.
> 
> That's it. No going back this time. I'm gonna shoot my wrist rocket with ridiculously tapered flats for awhile to ease the realization.
> 
> I need a Scorpion with a band attachment system.


Hey Hulla! You mean the SS Hammer? Just curious I dont yet know anyone who owns that frame. Hadnt seen ya around in a bit mate . 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

No BC, I was referring to hammer-gripping the Scout. I had a couple days of brilliance with it. Another quick fix gone bad. The hammer grip could not withstand sustained scrutiny. I've deduced that it was a "timing" based stroke; when my timing was on, the accuracy was astounding. When the timing isn't there, for any of a thousand imperceptible reasons, neither is the accuracy. I see the pinch grip as a "position" based stroke, and ultimately more reliable. I always seem to come back to it- regardless...

I'm five years in and still allowing myself to be seduced by quick fixes. I should know better by now.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been doing a lot of thinking about the Zone, in light of recent threads, and wondered if we might gain more insight by discussing any recognizable precursors to this enchanted state. For instance, Ben Hogan knew he'd be entering the Zone when his fingers felt skinny on the grip. Bjorn Borg was convinced that his best performances coincided with a difficult-to-achieve amino acid balance in his blood. Satchel Page could tell you how he would pitch during a pregame inspection of the game balls- "it's all in the laces."

The miraculous handful of times I've been in the Zone while slingshooting haven't indicated a consistent precursor for me, save one. I get a sense, and this may sound weird, that I'm gripping the earth with my feet. I'm not just standing on the ground, I'm trying to hold myself still on a giant ball, a ball which I feel I can influence by simply shifting my weight. Preposterous I know, but the sense is there. It's as if, for an instant, I'm tuned into the true gravity of things. It's very difficult to describe, and I love it for that.

How about you guys? Any precursors you can identify? Maybe we can deduce a commonality. It can be anything, from a twinge in your elbow to the visage of a deity on your toast. Something happens to let you know it's coming- what?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

When everything is in balance... "IT" happens


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I dont know guys, I still have trouble with the zone... This period is the worst for shooting for me. I work long hours with no days off at all, I am sleepy and tired all the time. I can't shoot much, around 100-150 shots daily max, and certainly it's the worst situation to be shooting. Every shot I make is an ordeal, so I just go through the motions, making sure my technique is flawless, and while there is no sign of the zone, obviously, I manage to shoot better than before. 
I don't know, I just think that the zone is something alien to me because I take an extremely mechanical/formal approach to shooting, not feeling any emotion either when I hit, only reproaching myself when I miss ????


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Maybe you need a regular day of rest.

Deuteronomy 5:12 (among others) Observe the Sabbath day by keeping it Holy, as the Lord your God has commanded you.

Could be He knows what He's talking about.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> When everything is in balance... "IT" happens


As I've described riding the earth like a skateboard when I'm zonin', balance is important to me as well. It's the "everything" part I disagree with. I played scratch golf for over forty years. I played for considerable amounts of money. You win some and you lose some, but I can honestly tell you that the times I really had my arse handed to me, it was predominantly by someone claiming to be under the weather, griping of a malady, beefing with the ol' lady, or in some other way had their Yin cornered by their Yang. "Beware the sick golfer" was a popular adage. My theory is that feeling kinda sick makes folks *slow down*, to varying degrees, increasing self awareness, and allowing all the movements enough time to occur in proper sequence. They can get out of their own way easier, if you know what I mean.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Maybe you need a regular day of rest.
> 
> Deuteronomy 5:12 (among others) Observe the Sabbath day by keeping it Holy, as the Lord your God has commanded you.
> 
> Could be He knows what He's talking about.


I will rest only when I can get a consistent 9/10 on my 2cm target. That probably means that I will never get a chance to rest ????


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

I work long hours with no days off at all, I am sleepy and tired all the time.

I take an extremely mechanical/formal approach to shooting, not feeling any emotion either when I hit, only reproaching myself when I miss ????

I will rest only when I can get a consistent 9/10 on my 2cm target. That probably means that I will never get a chance to rest ????

*Mercy, that's a dreary read. What ever happened to fun ... your enjoyment seems to derive from being a martyr to depression and compulsive behavior. Make some changes, get some help, and not just pharmaceutical bandages. Your current downer existence will get the best of you.*

*Remember, 'argue for your limitations and you get to keep them'.*


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I feel I'm in the zone every time I pick up my Slingshot. Maybe 30 years of competitive Rifle and Pistol shooting has allowed me to block everything else out while I shoot. Because I shoot mainly one Slingshot, one tube type and pouch I'm not thinking about anything but the target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > When everything is in balance... "IT" happens
> ...


Ahhhh, let me tell you about the first really big open Karate tournament I competed in as an adult...

When I was 16, I was taller and stronger than most kids my age, so I grew tired of competing in tournaments fighting against "kids"... I always seemed to intimidate them and because of that would win most matches by merely "going over there and beating them up".

So I talked with my instructor, and told him I was getting bored with the whole tournament scene and was thinking about quitting.... He, liking the fact that almost all our competitors donated their trophies and medals to the school for public display, tried to talk me out of it... but I was just fed up... Soooo, he said I'll be fighting in the adult division in the Southwest Open and that I should get ready then.

I practiced hard, sparred everybody I could and even did pretty well against my number one sparring partner and friend, who was a few years older than me and was taller and stronger and well... (He, "Slick" was already a state champion and nationally ranked in Tae Kwon Do)

Tournament time finally came around... and boy did I feel all kinds of ready!

When we got there they divided all of us up by age and height... if you were over 18 and taller than 6' you were in one group, shorter than 6' in another group... over 39 years in another group... and so on and so forth... I lied and told them I was in group one.

When fight time happened they lined us all up, all 40 or so, and told us the rules... in short: punches to the face permitted, kicks to the groin permitted, take downs permitted, no kicking against the joints, no biting, no disrespect and if you bleed... you lose!

All of that was quite different than the kid's division, so I kind of started to get nervous...

I witnessed fight after fight... these guys seemed to be serious... hitting hard... knocking each other down... wow!

My name was called and upon entering the ring, I looked at who I was to fight... and there was this huge guy over there... at least 40 pounds bigger and looked like about half a foot taller, plus he outranked me by a couple of stripes as well....

Did I make a mistake? Did my mouth write a check my butt couldn't handle?

Oh crap, they're calling us to attention, this is about to happen...!?!

Bow to each other.... Fighting stance... * SHIJAK!!! *

My heart was in my stomach as I stepped to the center of the ring... I hesitated... he moved, a skipping front kick??? NO! it's a feint, reverse punch right to the nose...

BREAK!... call for point...

I could feel the break... but weirdly no blood... yet... no pain, that's odd... he didn't hit any harder than my Dad does when we're "playing around"... Suddenly all fear left me...

I punch in the face is a huge deficit to overcome... I've got to be smart

ATTENTION, bow to each other, fighting stance.... _Shijak!_

This time... completely clear headed, under control.... I went to the center mark and when he came to me I made myself wobble a little as I shifted my to my front leg... making me look vulnerable and easy...

"Goliath" dropped his guard and stepped up... far to confident, ready to punch my lights out... for just as he stepped into my range I swung a perfect back leg round kick to the side of his head.... instant knock out!

_BREAK!!!!_ The center judge/referee jumped between us to protect him... ushered me back to my side... I won the match... yay!

Ended up, my nose started bleeding in the next match so I didn't even place in the tournament.... but it was one of the most memorable experiences of my whole tournament experience.

Moral of the story... quite often those that seem sick, under the weather, or otherwise impaired... well you tend to let your guard down and feel like you can "take them" if you want... but by you doing that it actually gives them an advantage...

Moral number 2 of the story... your worst fears can come true, especially if you react as if you fear them...

Moral number 3.... FEAR is the mind killer

Moral number 4... He who hesitates is lost

There's more that can be drawn from the story... but that will do for now


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Bill, which sport or activity do you consider most comparable to slingshooting- other than archery?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Bill, which sport or activity do you consider most comparable to slingshooting- other than archery?


Waxing cars , painting fences and sanding floors .


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice response Treefork. Everything we do in life is relevant and should be done in the ZONE. Martial Arts is not something that happens only in the Dojo but a Way of Life.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Bill, which sport or activity do you consider most comparable to slingshooting- other than archery?


Thinking about slingshot shooting... and occasionally dreaming about it


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Dream of an integral band attachment system for the Scorpion would ya? 

For me it's free throw shooting. A ball being propelled by two elastic bands in both cases.

I've always had difficulty associating combat with slingshots; I don't consider slingshooting a martial art.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm digging this post guys. I haven't hit the zone with SS yet, but I've done so as a pitcher in baseball. I also read a book by a sports psychologist whose job was to help MLB athletes improve their batting. I think it's definitely something we can work towards and achieve, but it probably comes easier for some than others. Every coach I've had describes it as practicing to the point where the physical motions/form are so ingrained in you that you require no thinking about it. It just becomes an automatic action. Then, with your mind clear and your body on autopilot, you are free to focus upon your goal with all you senses 100%, and deliver such great accuracy!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Hulla Baloo - I wouldn't think of it as a MA either. But I have taken martial arts, and the concept of Zen Buddhism that is so prevalent in Japanese martial arts probably transfers really well. Living 100% in the moment with no thought for the outcome, putting your entire being into a single moment. I'd say the philosophy transfers pretty well, and could be applicable to SS, sports, martial arts etc.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

My friend used to put a fin in the cup.

Then he'd practice four-footers as the sun first came up.

He had to drain nine, in a row, as a goal.

If he missed only one, he left the five in the hole.

The key to improvement is progressive pressure.

Not all at once, or you'll make a mess, sir.

Have something to lose- incrementally set.

Then honor the wager; be the best you can get.


----------

